# Contrasting performances of Vivaldi



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

A period performance and one by Henryk Szeryng:

Vivaldi's Concerto in A Minor


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I didn't care for either one. The Szeryng, too slow, too much vibrato from the orchestra and the soloist and the period performance, a touch too fast.

So give me period performance at a more reasonable (a touch slower) tempo than what I hear here.



In general, I prefer period performances in Bach, Vivaldi, Handel, Mozart and Haydn.
Being completely immersed over the last 10-15 years, I simply can't go back to the "romanticized" way of playing these composers.

Now I have to search for this great Vivaldi concerto. I know I have it "somewhere".


----------

